# P.I.N.S. Park rangers harrassing boaters.



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Talked to a buddy today, he fished last week down at the NMH. He launched at PINS when he got back the park ranger pulled up and wore him out, giving him the third degree. He said the ranger did everything except give him a prostate exam.

This has become a pattern down there, that new superintendant needs to go. I have heard he is ****** about this assignment and he is taking it out on the fishermen and cabin owners. People need to start writing and complaining to their congressmen about this, before it gets worse.

chuck


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

What did your buddy do to warrant the butt chewing? I'm not siding with the ranger or your buddy. But the ranger apparently felt that your buddy did something he shouldn't have. 

I've had nothing but good experiences with the rangers and staff down there. Just curious.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

He pulled his boat out of the water and was cleaning 1 redfish. He is a regular visitor to PINS and knows proper procedures and is a cabin owner in the land cut. PINS management and rangers have made a habit lately of harrasssing people at Bird Island Basin. 

Recently, I think it was a saturday labor day weekend, at 630am the rangers decided to do a safety check and were writing tickets to boaters trying to launch. (The launch at bird is a mad house at that time of the morning.) I doubt they have the authority to do this especially since the boaters hadn't launched. This caused a long line and lots of delays at the boat ramp. If that wasn't timed to harrass i don't know what is. Why wouldn't they have waited until the boaters returned, giving more time between arrivals.

This new superintendant tried to stop overnight parking a few years back and was shut down, he is just making another run at fishermen who use bird. About 6 months ago he had several vehicles parked along the road towed. That cost the owners several thousand each. I heard of one person towed off from down there a few years ago that still hasn't got their vehicle back. The towing company wants $9000 for the tow.

chuck


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

This nothing new they always harrass fishermen. I have a few stories of my own about the unprofessional behavior of many of the rangers down there. I have made my complaints.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

www.cacrights.com Check that website out and support them they are the ones working trying to preserve our rights at the seashore. I personally wont go there until things change. Even if you are in the water the rangers can harass you if you are inside PINS boundaries.


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

Law enforcement (of all branches) generally likes to target/harass people who are easy targets rather than go after the people who are actually breaking the law. This doesn't surprise me at all...


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats the sort of thing that happens when you give someone with a lack of education, civility, or manners a badge, a gun, and a little authority. 
Give em a little gunpowder and all of a sudden they think they are cannons.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds more like they are already a bunch of loose cannons going off.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

i was one of the boats they inspected labor day weekend early in the a.m.., as well as the last few times i've been down there. answered a bunch of questions, boat inspection, split all my guys up asking them questions...didn't really know what to think of it. walked away with "passed inspection ticket" ... next day as i was pulling up to the stop sign at the ramp they literally charged my vehicle in the dark and blasted every light they had at us (like a bust)...i just got out and showed them my "passed inspection ticket" from the morning before and they waved me by. those guys are really bored, or gunhoe. personally i don't mind them being there...this keeps the thiefs away from breaking into vehicles. if ya have your **** together, noone should have anything to worry about....but agree that they should at least do the commando drills on boaters returning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I hate to hear of harassing tactics, but idlethru does make an excellent point. It wasn't too many years ago fishermen's vehicles at Bird Island were being vandalized/burglarized at the rate of several per week.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mine was one of those broken into. THey said they caught them in a truck they stole next to mine, but I never got anything back. Little basterds!:hairout:


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

What type of inspection are the doing? Coast Guard ect.?


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

the inspection was the werks...everything from boat stuff (registration card, license, DL, trailer plate tag, boat search) to my vehicle tags. they even asked me to blow my whistle to show that it worked. they also wanted to see if i had a signal device (mirror)...i saw them give the guy that got inspected after me a citation for no flares..which i thought really sucked because the guys weren't even on the water yet! what can you do...not going to debate with the poe poe...


----------



## warrenm21 (Dec 5, 2005)

Aug. 1 2009 at Bird Island Ramp I followed a Bud w/ his boat that we fished a Tourny in that am. Well I parked at 6am in the morning still dark went fishing . Got back and had a Federal Parking Violation ticket inside a baggie underneath my wiper. $125 Violation for parking in that lot without a boat trailer attached to my Suburban. Unbelieveable but true.


----------



## fishtexas06 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have had the park rangers at PINS harass me before when I came back from the landcut. They checked my fish and measured them all with the tail end up against the blunt end of the measuring stick. They also pulled out a vacuum sealed red salmon from the Kenai River in Alaska out of my ice chest and the told me "You know you can filet fish until you final destination". Although I wish there were Salmon in the Landcut I have yet to catch one.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Railbird, what did your friend do to warrant the *** chewing?


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

*warrenm21*



warrenm21 said:


> Aug. 1 2009 at Bird Island Ramp I followed a Bud w/ his boat that we fished a Tourny in that am. Well I parked at 6am in the morning still dark went fishing . Got back and had a Federal Parking Violation ticket inside a baggie underneath my wiper. $125 Violation for parking in that lot without a boat trailer attached to my Suburban. Unbelieveable but true.


you have most likely paid this fine already, but just wanted to pass to you that this happened to a good buddy of mine as well. he had it dismissed by calling and complaining that "at the time he parked at the boat ramp that there was/is not enough light for someone to be able to see the signs indicating there is no parking without a trailer in the 40' parking spaces". they dismissed it...no joke.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Nothing*



Hal01 said:


> Railbird, what did your friend do to warrant the *** chewing?


He did something very stupid, he pulled up to the ramp and started to clean his 1 redfish he brought back from the cabin. Just minding his own business liike he's done for the past 20 years fishing down there. The difference is today they have a jackass running things there, and he thought he could use the facilities (he paid to use) without being harassed.

chuck


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

*We abide by the law, unlike the ones they dont catch because bad guys come out atdark*



ApetRock said:


> Law enforcement (of all branches) generally likes to target/harass people who are easy targets rather than go after the people who are actually breaking the law. This doesn't surprise me at all...


I am so glad I found this post because I was just about to start a new thread. I'm :hairout:

Just got back yesterday from the land cut and when we got to the ramp @ bird island our truck was broken into. Same thing happened last time we were there and it looked like they used the same technique. There was another truck broken into as well. They cleaned out the tool boxes in both our trucks. I wish I could have shot those mother ****ers.

We pulled up and flagged down the Park Rangers that were sitting there, They must have been blowing each other because it took them a few minutes to come to us; good thing it was not an imminent emergency. The first thing they did was scold us like little children for wiping off the glass from the seat which subsequently some fell on the ground (not to mention there was already a lot on the ground from the thieves). Then they told us how many tickets they have been writing and how they thought of drawing there guns on us for us transporting our shotguns (breaches open) to the truck from the boat (without cases), and said "if this was California that would not fly, but because we are in Texas which is such a gun friendly state its OK to transport weapons, but don't be surprised if you get a gun drawn on you next time." Then they proceeded to tell us that even though its a federal park don't expect it to be safe, and they are police officers even though the truck and badge says Park Ranger... I had some shotgun shells in my shell holder on my jacket and they said they could write me a ticket, but to just put them up. Glad they never saw my handgun in my waist band as they lectured us for 45 ******* minutes; they probably would have **** their drawers.

THEN they proceeded to tell us that they could search all our ice chests and licenses but since we had our truck broken into they would let us slide; could care less its opening day and already got check by the professional and nice game wardens (good fellows). Besides, those rangers wouldn't know the difference in a pintail from a mottled duck if it smacked them in the face. We will never lanch there again, but at least we were not the guys in Rivera that got their engines and transmissions jacked...right? I could go on and probably will later; those guys are tools.

Sincerely,
****** Off Duck Killer


----------



## texastrout (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like a inside job.(HaHa) They break into the trucks while people are fishing and steal what they want. Then when you come back they look for all kind of bogus fines they can try to hang you with. Typical wanna be cops. You give them a little authority and they turn into first rate ***holes. Their not looking for the people they really need to be after. Oh well, sorry for the rant, just put in at marker 37 and burn a little more gas.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> I am so glad I found this post because I was just about to start a new thread. I'm :hairout:
> 
> Just got back yesterday from the land cut and when we got to the ramp @ bird island our truck was broken into. Same thing happened last time we were there and it looked like they used the same technique. There was another truck broken into as well. They cleaned out the tool boxes in both our trucks. I wish I could have shot those mother ****ers.
> 
> ...


Report these F-ing clowns


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

that really sucks...to come back to the ramp to that ****. i have seen way too many break-ins there...almost every time I pull up there are signs of thieves. I counted 6 break-ins in one day this year! i've been very lucky to not have been broken into as of yet. I never keep anything in my truck when going fishing..esp. not visible...seems to be working for me. it's going to be sweet catching one of those MF in the act one day.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*2 cents*

Mr. Superintendent could stop the breakins if he really wanted to. If the Rangers were really "police officers", who would pass up the opportunity to do some stealthy under-cover ops with a spotting scope from 1000 yds away? At best, there is the suspicion that there is some kind of inside job going on. I do not launch there anymore.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i haven't had my truck broken into yet (knock on wood) or been screwed with by the rangers, but i got a ticket earlier this summer for an above mentioned reason and paid it. i met some friends early one morning and there wasn't any spots for single trucks open, so i parked at the end of the parking lot near the wind surfing area and put up my tags, thinking i did the right thing by staying out of everyone's way... came back and there was a ticket for parking in a truck/trailer space without a trailer. 

i won't launch there anymore either.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

*PINS*

I would not be surprised if somebody shot them while they were burglarizing and the Rangers charge the shooter for discharging a firearm on federal grounds and or 2nd degree murder.

They usually go around midnight Friday night...at least they have for my experiences.

Is the Marker 37 ramp well lit/patrolled?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a dumb question.
Are they harrassing the wind surfers,small sailboats and tourista crowd like the fishermen & hunters ?
Smells like it's being done to drive off the power boaters of any kind.
Just a thought.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> I would not be surprised if somebody shot them while they were burglarizing and the Rangers charge the shooter for discharging a firearm on federal grounds and or 2nd degree murder.
> 
> They usually go around midnight Friday night...at least they have for my experiences.
> 
> Is the Marker 37 ramp well lit/patrolled?


Break-ins are a regular occurance at Marker 37, too. You just don't have to put up w/ the park rangers.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Goags said:


> Break-ins are a regular occurance at Marker 37, too. You just don't have to put up w/ the park rangers.


Sounds to me like we need to put together a 2cool task force. I've got a taser and a spotting scope.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

*x2*



Chase4556 said:


> Sounds to me like we need to put together a 2cool task force. I've got a taser and a spotting scope.


I might have a free weekend and I got the supplies.:texasflag


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

It would be bitter sweet to run up on these guys in the act. Someone should make this happen. A stake out. Just take truck and empty trailer. Hide in the grass within proximity of bait. Come running up in numbers and make those bastards pay. You'll find a repeat criminal because whomever you catch I can guarantee he's been there before.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

The rangers will prolly give you a ticket for sitting in the dunes or grass the way it sounds. Would be pretty interesting if it is the rangers doing all of the breaking into around there. Wouldn't surprise me after reading some of these threads.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hide with a video camera. If it is the LEO's, it'll make some darn good prime-time news footage!


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

If you are really interested in catching these thugs, stop writing about how to do it where they could concievably read about it. PM some guys you know and set up some observation shifts. I have some thoughts that could help, but I don't want to discuss them openly. This problem has been going on way too long at Pier 37, Bird Island, and Shamrock Island. Let's get 'um.


----------



## RaoulDuke101 (Jun 17, 2009)

Somebody should write their Texas and US Reps about these problems. Fisherman and hunters bring tons of money to the Corpus Christi/Nueces County economy, and I am sure the business interests would not appreciate thieves and ***hole rangers becoming such a problem that fishermen start going elsewhere to fish (and spend money). 

I believe Todd Hunter is the State rep in Corpus. I believe he has a long track record of promoting tourism to this area, so he would be a good person to contact.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Game cams....if you can conceal it and secure it where they cant take it too.



sweenyite said:


> Hide with a video camera. If it is the LEO's, it'll make some darn good prime-time news footage!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Ramp was full awhile back and we had to hitch a ride to get to our truck and trailer at the other parking lot. The guy that gave my partner a ride was pulled over and ticketed for my partner riding in bed of his truck. 

Those Park Rangers need to find something constructive to do instead of mess with fisherman. All the fisherman that launch from there frequently respect the place and take care of it. 

One trip down there in June, someone ran a car over their high dollar cameras at the station. I am sure that was not fisherman.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Was at Bird on Sunday...came back at 1200 and sure enough there was a fresh break-in!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to hear of harassing tactics, but idlethru does make an excellent point. It wasn't too many years ago fishermen's vehicles at Bird Island were being vandalized/burglarized at the rate of several per week.


Capt. EJ,
I know your magazine shies away from controversy and is not an investigative journal, but it sounds like there is a definite problem with break-ins at Bird Island, the Park Superintendent, and some Park Rangers harassing hunters and fishermen.
Texas Saltwater Fisherman reaches a lot of people, and maybe would get some action from someone in a position to correct some of these issues.


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

These types of tatics by the park service have been going on for almost a year now on PINS. It started with the rangers stopping the beach fishermen and doing unwarranted vehicle searches, this included families and out of town visitors. At one time it really got bad. 
It sure seems to me by their actions they would rather not have anyone use the park that's not interested in turtles.

Mike


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

kenny said:


> Capt. EJ,
> I know your magazine shies away from controversy and is not an investigative journal, but it sounds like there is a definite problem with break-ins at Bird Island, the Park Superintendent, and some Park Rangers harassing hunters and fishermen.
> Texas Saltwater Fisherman reaches a lot of people, and maybe would get some action from someone in a position to correct some of these issues.


That is a great idea Kenny, but will he do it? A big article like that actually could get some attention to the problem by those that can do something about it.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Gotta figure out how to "BILL" the park for the demeaning article about them before he write's and prints it.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*PETA agenda?*

Could be way off base here, but being a National park, and given the track record of PETA/Liberals/etc. harassment of fishing/hunting....could that be the hidden agenda? Not the break-ins of course, but the what seem like way over zealous "inspections" by the Rangers. I believe a previous post asked if it's just fisherman being targeted, but didn't see a reply.

Just a thought.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I don't think the agenda is "hidden", some there want to give it back to the turtles.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like it is time for a few bait trucks! Loaded toolboxes, rods showing in the truck... leave a guy with a pistole hidden in the truck and blow some sorry mf'ers to purgatory. Mount a video cam so there is no question about what happened.

There are ex special-ops guys here in TX that would probably volunteer for this 

I love TX!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

gm said:


> Could be way off base here, but being a National park, and given the track record of PETA/Liberals/etc. harassment of fishing/hunting....could that be the hidden agenda? Not the break-ins of course, but the what seem like way over zealous "inspections" by the Rangers. I believe a previous post asked if it's just fisherman being targeted, but didn't see a reply.
> 
> Just a thought.


GM, it has been fishermen targeted every since the new ***** took over. They hate fishermen and love birdwatchers and the wind surfers.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> GM, it has been fishermen targeted every since the new ***** took over. They hate fishermen and *love birdwatchers and the wind surfers.*


... and peace signs and obama.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Help me with the location of PINS.
B.D


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

PINS: Padre Island National Seashore. Bird Island Basin is also located in the park. Located in the Upper Laguna, the most southern boat ramp in the Upper Laguna.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

telephoto lens and shifts. people like pictures and are generally more clear than videos.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I only live about 20 min from PINS but I rarely use that boat ramp due to all the stories I have heard. Luckily I have never spoke to a park ranger other than at the gate and no break-ins yet. I am used to dealing with that **** living in the Corpus area, we must lead the nation in break-ins per capita. Twice in front of the house in the last 18 months or so.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*camera car*

Just put a few cameras in a vehicle next to the bait vehicle! I'm sure there is a pattern to what nights they prefer to break in!!

Good luck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sounds like drug enforcement working from a tip. Probably trying to separate the real fisherman from phonies heading out to make a pickup of an air drop down in the Laguna. They likely had un-ID's aircraft crossing in the night before.



idlethru said:


> i was one of the boats they inspected labor day weekend early in the a.m.., as well as the last few times i've been down there. answered a bunch of questions, boat inspection, split all my guys up asking them questions...didn't really know what to think of it. walked away with "passed inspection ticket" ... next day as i was pulling up to the stop sign at the ramp they literally charged my vehicle in the dark and blasted every light they had at us (like a bust)...i just got out and showed them my "passed inspection ticket" from the morning before and they waved me by. those guys are really bored, or gunhoe. personally i don't mind them being there...this keeps the thiefs away from breaking into vehicles. if ya have your **** together, noone should have anything to worry about....but agree that they should at least do the commando drills on boaters returning.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

A little vigilante snipping will go a long way to rid ourselves of a-holes. Period.


----------

